# Dino's Ibanez 8!!!



## nyck (Oct 18, 2005)

omg this thing looks fuckin NICE as hell! 
that looks like a Lo Pro 8 trem too. not like his 7 string FX bridges.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2005)

i wonder what kind of springs he uses for that trem. the tension on it has to be insane


----------



## Ken (Oct 18, 2005)

that is sick. Looks like too much neck for the guitar. Maybe that's just the envy talking...


----------



## Kotex (Oct 18, 2005)

That is beyond fucking badass. I love it (and the color).


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2005)

Where's the flippin' truss rod cover?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2005)

Leon said:


> i wonder what kind of springs he uses for that trem. the tension on it has to be insane


Probably two huge ueber springs haha.

That's pretty cool, at least ibanez has a design for one if they ever became popular.


----------



## Regor (Oct 18, 2005)

YTF would Dino need an 8string?? I seriously doubt he's doing a high A like Rusty.


----------



## Leon (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris said:


> Where's the flippin' truss rod cover?


i think he ate it


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

Leon said:


> i wonder what kind of springs he uses for that trem. the tension on it has to be insane



Its probably blocked(all his other guitars are). Why does he have another bottom string when he doesnt even use the top 2? ;p


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

My guess is he's using a Low F#. 

Sweet looking axe though!


----------



## jski7 (Oct 19, 2005)

Let's talk about the trem though - wouldn't tooling for an 8 string Lo-Pro indicate that a good deal of cash was spent on this guitar ? Maybe Kevan can chime in , but I always thought that machining a new part (whatever it may be) was quite pricey . I believe it's one of the reasons Parker said they had no plans to build or offer a seven , because of the cost of tooling for a new trem and such . I don't know , and I don't want to speculate (because I don't think it'll happen) , but maybe there is some investment in R&D with this guitar ? I'm just sayin ....


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice! Is that gray nickel? I like it. That thing's a beast.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

holy crap

so is anyone else thinking a mass produced Ibanez 8 might be on the cards in the future?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

jski7 said:


> Let's talk about the trem though - wouldn't tooling for an 8 string Lo-Pro indicate that a good deal of cash was spent on this guitar ? Maybe Kevan can chime in , but I always thought that machining a new part (whatever it may be) was quite pricey . I believe it's one of the reasons Parker said they had no plans to build or offer a seven , because of the cost of tooling for a new trem and such . I don't know , and I don't want to speculate (because I don't think it'll happen) , but maybe there is some investment in R&D with this guitar ? I'm just sayin ....



I'm assuming its 2 FX edges spliced together like on fredrick thorednal's 8.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 19, 2005)

All they'd need tooling for is the baseplate, Ibanez's saddles are all the same height.

Could be they had Gotoh manufacture more than 2 when Meshugga's guitars were built, they have floyds, right?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

Nope, its a Spliced FX Edge.
If you go over at jemsite in the 7 string forum, they got some pics. it actually looks pretty shoddy lol.


----------



## jski7 (Oct 19, 2005)

Papa Shank said:


> holy crap
> 
> so is anyone else thinking a mass produced Ibanez 8 might be on the cards in the future?


That's what I was getting at .
Nah , I doubt it , but you never know .....


HateBreeder said:


> I'm assuming its 2 FX edges spliced together like on fredrick thorednal's 8.


You're right . I thought they were fixed bridges on his , but now I remember seeing that monstrous TopLok with 4 bolts on his as well . Damn , I was hoping ....


----------



## velocity (Oct 19, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! 
IT WILL BE MINE... OH YES, IT WILL BE MINE


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 19, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Nope, its a Spliced FX Edge.
> If you go over at jemsite in the 7 string forum, they got some pics. it actually looks pretty shoddy lol.



Well shit, that would be one hell of a tremolo. lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Damn, that fucker's ugly!














The dude, not the guitar  The guitar looks awesome. Dino just looks scary. Has he been hitting the drugs real heavy lately or something? (Being serious here)


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 19, 2005)

he's been hitting Wendy's pretty heavy lately, me thinks...
guitar is pretty cool though


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2005)

Wicked.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 19, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Damn, that fucker's ugly!


Yeah, Dino's looking very rough now. Even by his standards.

The guitars cool though. It doesn't look like a 30" scale like Meshugga's to me though. More like a 27".


----------



## a_daft_punk (Oct 19, 2005)

Dino Cazeres with an 8 String Ibanez.

WOW.

Beast of a man with a beast of a guitar.

Wonder if he's actually using all 8 strings though, or whether he's using the bottom 3 (4?)

Joe


----------



## gojira (Oct 19, 2005)

a_daft_punk said:


> Dino Cazeres with an 8 String Ibanez.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...



ha ha - yeah his reasoning for using a seven was pretty strange......he honestly doesn't need it.

The guy is an awesome metal player thoug, and manages to get the best fucking tones out of the strangest gear......


----------



## Drew (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, he's a huge Meshuggah fan - really, who's surprised? 

That said, I want one.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey, anyone care to guess about pickups?

707/81-7/etc. (7-string pups, basically), or EMG 6-string BASS pickups?


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 19, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey, anyone care to guess about pickups?
> 
> 707/81-7/etc. (7-string pups, basically), or EMG 6-string BASS pickups?


I've never seen a 707 or 81-7 have a wide enough string spacing to accomodate an 8-string. Therefore I reckon those pickups are emg-40dc's.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

Ibanez register does make a good observation in saying that this 8 has "prestige" written on it, feeding impression that they might make a limited run of these.
I just wish it only had one bridge pu like his 7s


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

Jesus, if they make a run of these, I'm buying!

Although what I don't understand is why on earth they're going with the 4 a side headstocks. I find that having all tuners on one side is best, especially if it's a reversed headstock, that way the tuners for the lowest strings are furthest away from the nut, which I find adds some much needed tension.

That said, an 8 a side headstock could be a bit much.


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2005)

It's a pretty sweet looking guitar. And Dino does look like he's been hitting the drugs pretty hard.



Papa Shank said:


> I just wish it only had one bridge pu like his 7s



I don't. I'm opposed to any guitar with less than 2 pickups. I don't understand why anybody would prefer 1 over 2... boggles the mind.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Jesus, if they make a run of these, I'm buying!


I'm with you on that.



Karl Hungus said:


> Although what I don't understand is why on earth they're going with the 4 a side headstocks. I find that having all tuners on one side is best, especially if it's a reversed headstock, that way the tuners for the lowest strings are furthest away from the nut, which I find adds some much needed tension.
> 
> That said, an 8 a side headstock could be a bit much.


they'd have to design a new headstock, the way I see it if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> I find that having all tuners on one side is best, especially if it's a reversed headstock, that way the tuners for the lowest strings are furthest away from the nut, which I find adds some much needed tension.


I have found nothing to substantiate this. Plus, if its 27-30" Scale, it doesnt NEED extra tension anyway.


----------



## Drew (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Although what I don't understand is why on earth they're going with the 4 a side headstocks. I find that having all tuners on one side is best, especially if it's a reversed headstock, that way the tuners for the lowest strings are furthest away from the nut, which I find adds some much needed tension.



If you're talking a locking nut, then whatver happens behind the nut makes absolutely no difference. See Steinberger. And on a non-locking nut, I'd think the perceived tension would actually be LESS, in that a longer string will be able to stretch further, tensile strength being held the same. 

All the same, yeah, I want one too. 

-D


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Although what I don't understand is why on earth they're going with the 4 a side headstocks. I find that having all tuners on one side is best, especially if it's a reversed headstock, that way the tuners for the lowest strings are furthest away from the nut, which I find adds some much needed tension.



You can't understand why, huh? Heh. YOU CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHY, HUH!?

Sorry, being a little melodramatic there. Personally, for the 6 string, I prefer 3 on one side and 3 on the other. For a 7 string, I prefer all 7 on one side. For an 8 string, I'd prefer 4 on one side and 4 on the other. Why? Balance! Like Drew said, because of the locking nut, there will be no real difference in tension from the low F# to the high E (or low B to high A). I've never liked 7-string headstocks that have 4 on one side and 3 on the other. They look horribly unbalanced to me. Of course, if I got a 7-string acoustic or classical, I'd have to have it that way. But for an electric, I get a choice.

I like balance. (Besides, an 8 with 8 all on one side would probably look pretty ridiculous)


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nope, there's actually been a few custom 8's with 8-inline headstocks, and let me tell you - they look sweet. Could be used as a cutting device when the drooling crowd gets too close as well.


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2005)

Roland777 said:


> Nope, there's actually been a few custom 8's with 8-inline headstocks, and let me tell you - they look sweet. Could be used as a cutting device when the drooling crowd gets too close as well.



Then I guess it just comes down to taste.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

Drew said:


> If you're talking a locking nut, then whatver happens behind the nut makes absolutely no difference.



Well, I don't know if that's quite true, because generally you string up the guitar without the locks in place, and in that sense the tension is the same as on a non-locking nut, the locks would just keep the tension set at whatever you've tuned it up to with the tuners. A Steinberger is no precedent here, as there's not tuners or string lenth behind the nut in the first place.

Now, I think the space between the nut and the tuner does account for some tension, as I've noticed it myself. I've a number of guitars here, and I think the difference in tension between my Ibanez (Where the tuner at the high E is furthest away from the nut) and other guitars with a 3 a side headstock (Where the tuner at both Es are closest to the nut) is certainly noticable.

Now as some people here said they've found this idea is insubstantial, I'd disagree, I've found it pretty substantial. But hey, I admit, that might be just me.  Either way, if ordering a custom 8 string, I'd definetly like to have a reversed 8 a side headstock.


----------



## Drew (Oct 19, 2005)

Like I said, there's no physical explaination for why a reversed headstock would give you more tension than a regular one, and a few good physical reasons why a longer string would actually have more flex to it than a shorter one. 

Either way, though, its straight-up physics - string tension is (and sadly I don't remember the exact formula, but I'll see if I can look it up tonight) a straight-up product of string thickness, string length, and pitch. while it IS true that an increase in string length at a given pitch will increase the tension, it's also true that this is measured not on total string length, including any bends, but from vibrational point to vibrational point - i.e, in the case of a guitar, scale length. Whatever happens behind the nut (and this should hold true for a non-locking nut as well as a locking one) makes absolutely no difference. Sure, that may not seem intuitively true, but consider that the formula we're using (Leon, wheer are you when I need you, lol) is technically one to determine pitch of a vibrating string, and thus scale is measured from vibrational point to vibrational point, as whatver happens where the string is NOT vibrating has absolutely no bearing on pitch (don't believe me? take a locking nut, lock it down, and clip the string behind the nut. No change in pitch), thus it can be safey concluded that if you solve the formula for another variable you don't have to take any outside factors into effect. 

This is all a roundabout way of saying that scale length determines string tension, but whatever happens behind the nut does not (as it's a constant tension, all that changes as you come up to tune, relative to length from nut to tuning peg, is the pitch of the string behind the nut, which makes no difference here). Otherwise, if you want to run with the argument, the amount of winds you put around the tuning peg could have a very real effect on the string tension, and I think we both agree this is absurd. 

-D


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 19, 2005)

Drew said:


> (don't believe me? take a locking nut, lock it down, and clip the string behind the nut. No change in pitch), thus it can be safey concluded that if you solve the formula for another variable you don't have to take any outside factors into effect.


You don't have to try it out, just look through the pantera home videos. Theres a scene where dime knocks his dean from hell guitar into something, and the headstock cracks off and is hangin on the neck by the strings, and the strings are still in tune.


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2005)

With 8 on a side, you'd start getting into issues of needing a special case designed to accommodate not only the length of it, but the total depth of the guitar. A really long, tilted-back headstock would need a deeper case with more support under the neck and body. It would also be inherently a bit weaker than the 4+4 layout, which i think looks super-cool.

That said, there have been more absurd things done in the past.

I noticed the Prestige logo as well... it certainly raises a lot of questions. If artists keep showing up in photos with these exotic one-offs, there's bound to be a certain amount of pressure for them to make *something* available to the public.

I don't know how practical an 8 would be for me to get any kind of regular use out of it, but i'd love to have one just for the pure guitar-freakishness of it!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

I won't agrue really, as this is getting a bit off topic.

I'll say this however, if Ibanez do actually release a production model 8 string, I'm not going to get caught up in something as trivial as the headstock... I'm buying that motherfucker.


----------



## Naren (Oct 19, 2005)

darren said:


> That said, there have been more absurd things done in the past.



I laughed out loud when I opened that link. I didn't know what to expect, but that ridiculous image... wowie. Can't imagine the case.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's a picture of my old 8-string with an 8-inline headstock. It looks pretty damn sweet to me! 

http://www.ekgguitars.com/galleries/shannonsharp8string/imagepages/Mvc-011f.html


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2005)

Naren said:


> I laughed out loud when I opened that link. I didn't know what to expect, but that ridiculous image... wowie. Can't imagine the case.


Yeah the 12-straight is quite rediculous looking.

better link + prod page

I don't know about you, but on that double the volume knob for the 12 would get in the way on the 6.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Here's a picture of my old 8-string with an 8-inline headstock. It looks pretty damn sweet to me!
> 
> http://www.ekgguitars.com/galleries/shannonsharp8string/imagepages/Mvc-011f.html



Damn right, that looks pretty badassed altogether!


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 19, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah the 12-straight is quite rediculous looking.



It looks like a 6 string with a boner.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd use that carvin as a weapon


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2005)

Papa Shank said:


> I'd use that carvin as a weapon


 it reminds me of a scythe...they should make them curved...


----------



## Nik (Oct 19, 2005)

That thing blew my mind... 8 with a trem??? Stick a vine-of-life inlay on that beast and you have one of the coolest guitars ever made...

Does anyone have a link to more pics?



Shannon said:


> Here's a picture of my old 8-string with an 8-inline headstock. It looks pretty damn sweet to me!
> 
> http://www.ekgguitars.com/galleries/shannonsharp8string/imagepages/Mvc-011f.html



That thing is sick dude! Although I'd personally go with some form of dark grey/black for an 8-string to reflect its sinister nature


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Jesus, if they make a run of these, I'm buying!
> 
> Although what I don't understand is why on earth they're going with the 4 a side headstocks. I find that having all tuners on one side is best, especially if it's a reversed headstock, that way the tuners for the lowest strings are furthest away from the nut, which I find adds some much needed tension..


That's actually bullshit. String length after the nut is irrelevant, except for bends maybe. Tension is a function of string guage and/or scale length. That's it.

EDIT- Oops, sorry. I see Drew and Darren addressed this already 

I remember when there was a big discussion about this same thing on Jemsite, because Christian Wolbers swore a reverse headstock added tension to a 7-string's lowest strings. Doesn't matter what a person "percieves"... it's impossible. Physics!


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2005)

I didn't even notice that Karl had said that. But yeah, you're right... there have been a few heated discussions on the topic over at Glensite. No need to go into it any further here.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 19, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's actually bullshit. String length after the nut is irrelevant, except for bends maybe. Tension is a function of string guage and/or scale length. That's it.
> 
> EDIT- Oops, sorry. I see Drew and Darren addressed this already
> 
> I remember when there was a big discussion about this same thing on Jemsite, because Christian Wolbers swore a reverse headstock added tension to a 7-string's lowest strings. Doesn't matter what a person "percieves"... it's impossible. Physics!



OMG, I'm gonna agree with Dark Wolf, everyone look out. lol 

But anyways, I got into an arguement in the store once with someone saying string length and headstock angle changed the tension on the neck. We got pretty far into it, because the guy was one of these guys that believe anything the "big guys" tell him. He really thought PRS's headstock tilt and tuner locations gave it more tension than a 25.5" strat. haha


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl, try this:

Lock the nut, then clip off all the strings between the nut and the tuners. Then saw off the headstock. I guarantee you will feel NO difference in string tension. 

Any difference in "tension" you feel is likely either a) imaginary, or b) it's other factors at work affecting the overall "feel". More slack string behind the nut will allow more of it to slide across the nut when you bend. But with a locking bridge and nut, that's not a factor, so any explanation for a tighter feel would revert to option a).

If string gauge and scale length are constant, you cannot increase tension on a string without increasing pitch.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

_*This is getting WAY off topic.*_


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 19, 2005)

How much bigger is an 8 string neck on average...like doing grabbies on it (haha).


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 19, 2005)

Wicked looking guitar, but I think I'll stick to 7strings


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2005)

darren said:


> That said, there have been more absurd things done in the past.


That is nuts. ^

Back on topic: That is a nice 8 string and I like the way it looks.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> How much bigger is an 8 string neck on average...like doing grabbies on it (haha).


about 6-7mm thicker at the nut, around 9-10mm thicker at the bridge than an Ibanez 7 stringer


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

Eurkeka!
I think it's just clicked with me!

After many pints I must add.

Ok, so we're all agreed that a longer scale means higher tension, yes? Right, so therefor the string lenth that is behind the nut is at it's highest tension when it's relevant tuner is the furthest away from the nut, as that particular string would have the longest scale lenth. In that case, on a non-locking nut, the tension of the string behind the nut has a direct effect on bending that string, as when you bend a string, it essentially slides back and forth on the nut, for want of a better terminology.

What I think I've done, is mistake the effect that the string tension behind the nut has on bending, and the tension of the string between the nut and bridge. Now, when I was post on this thread earlier, I did a comparison between guitars as I mentione before, where I bended the same string on each guitar to see how easily it would bend on each guitar, and that was my judge of tension, eg: how rigid the string felt. I think I was wrong there.

So, with that in mind, on a non-locking guitar, the tension behind the nut effects how easily you can bend a string, and thus give the _impression_ of how loose, or tight a string is!

This makes sense to me now. 

I still hate the 4+4 Ibanez headstock though.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Eurkeka!
> I think it's just clicked with me!
> 
> After many pints I must add.
> ...




Sorta the same way a floating bridge 'gives' when you bend, but it still doesn't effect how high of a tension you need on the string to bring it to a certain pitch.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Sorta the same way a floating bridge 'gives' when you bend, but it still doesn't effect how high of a tension you need on the string to bring it to a certain pitch.



Exactly my thinking at this point. I hope I'm right now, as I've read over a lot of replies and thought about things a lot trying to figure out exactly why I felt the tension behind the nut made such a noticable difference to me. I think my mind is at it's most lucid when it's had the right amounts of pints in it. 

I think I'm right about things in a sense, as with a non-locking no guitar, I'd much prefer being able to bend the higher pitch strings easier, and the lower strings, just not to feel as loose.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool ass guitar. To bad Dino looks so angry...lol. You know however he seems to be a really down to earth dude from what I saw on the 7th heaven Ibanez video. Actually he seemed very happy maybe even honored to be on the roster with Ibanez. Which I thought was pretty damn cool. It showed humility unlike those two "Ass puppets" from bean or corn or what ever the hell veggy they mispelled. Sorry,,,, I will stop before this becomes a rant. 
Yes sir,,Dino has a nice guitar for sure. I would love to have one of them damn things. I just love Ibanez.

~A


----------



## darren (Oct 19, 2005)

Karl: It's actually kind of the other way around. More slack string behind the nut will give you a _looser_ feel when bending compared to having less slack string behind the nut. That's been my experience with reversed headstocks with non-locking nuts, anyway.

The part of the string behind the nut cannot in any way be factored in to "scale length" which refers to the length of string between the nut and the bridge.

BUt i'm glad you get it... time to move on.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

darren said:


> time to move on.



Indeed.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 19, 2005)

I found some info on the guitar! 

http://www.ibanezregister.com/Gallery/cazares/gal-prestige8.htm


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

uh...you realise none of that is relevent in this case as the 8 has a locking nut right?

and the tension behind the nut [locking or non locking] doesn't effect how easily it is bent. The tension of the string from the nut to the bridge saddle is what will dictate that.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 19, 2005)

Nick1 said:


> I found some info on the guitar!
> 
> http://www.ibanezregister.com/Gallery/cazares/gal-prestige8.htm


doesn't tell us what I really want to know, does it have a 27", 28 5/8" or 30" scale?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 19, 2005)

Nick1 said:


> I found some info on the guitar!
> 
> http://www.ibanezregister.com/Gallery/cazares/gal-prestige8.htm



707s? I didn't think they'd actually fit an 8 string. And do I have it right that it's got a mahogany/purpleheart neck? That would be very interesting to hear.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 19, 2005)

well be a dick about it then!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 19, 2005)

*Show some tact, guys.*


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

Nick1 said:


> well be a dick about it then!



Please post constructively.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 19, 2005)

dude. I was nice and he said that the link I posted was totally useless. It showed some info that wasnt talked about before. Just because the info didnt give him the answer he wanted he really wasnt nice about it. Therefore I said he was a dick!


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

Closing threads makes HB'er light puppies on fire.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im sorry but whats an HBer?


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2005)

A metal wielding, flexing, cancelling madman who hates it when I have to politely ask people not to turn my forums into Harmony fucking Central.

I'm not singling you out dude, I just don't want to see arguing and insults. Cool?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris said:


> A metal wielding, flexing, cancelling madman who hates it when I have to politely ask people not to turn my forums into Harmony fucking Central.
> 
> I'm not singling you out dude, I just don't want to see arguing and insults. Cool?


Man, fark that Chris, you rackin, frackin, frickin, freakin... I disagree! 

(There now he can single me out for arguing and insutling  )



Toshiro said:


> OMG, I'm gonna agree with Dark Wolf, everyone look out. lol


 @ Toshiro I think we agreed your music rocks... (I _think_... I liked it, at any rate)

Hey, was I right about those being 707's then? They got a big-ass string spacig. Might work perfect for an 8 (as it's a little oversized for a 7...?)


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 19, 2005)

well Im sorry Ive never been to HCs forums so I wouldnt know. So I guess calling someone a dick when if fact they are being a dick is not allowed. 
Ok I understand.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 19, 2005)

Nick1 said:


> well Im sorry Ive never been to HCs forums so I wouldnt know. So I guess calling someone a dick when if fact they are being a dick is not allowed.
> Ok I understand.


Ah, fuckit. So what? I personally found your link useful and informative, so at least someone's giving you some love


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 20, 2005)

thaks dude!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 20, 2005)

Nick1 said:


> thaks dude!



NP, m'man  And if you find other shit out there that looks useful and informative, fuckit! Post it anyway.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 20, 2005)

well I really wasnt looking for any info on Dinos 8, I just stumbled upon it. But if I find more I may post it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 20, 2005)

Couldn't he just get a fixed bridge with fine tuners instead of using a floyd? I mean...seems kind of pointless haha.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2005)

Nick1 said:


> well Im sorry Ive never been to HCs forums so I wouldnt know. So I guess calling someone a dick when if fact they are being a dick is not allowed.
> Ok I understand.



Dude, let it rest, or take it to PMs. Your sarcasm is duely noted, but please note that I don't appreciate it. Yes, outright insulting people is not allowed here. If you have a problem with that, PM me and we'll work it out. Otherwise, knock it off.


----------



## sepsis311 (Oct 20, 2005)

I think this will be production... Think about it?
Why the promo shots? I think ibanez is waiting for Asesino to blow up (i think thats how you spell it.) But yea, i'd pick one up for the f of it.


----------



## nikt (Oct 20, 2005)

sepsis311 said:


> I think this will be production... Think about it?
> Why the promo shots? I think ibanez is waiting for Asesino to blow up (i think thats how you spell it.) But yea, i'd pick one up for the f of it.



I was thinking the same

take a look on all dinos LACS, why did they make the prestige note on the 8string!!! Meshuggah , now Dino. I think will have a mass production 8 string ibanez model next year.

and as it goes for the look of the guitar. I hate also the look of 4+4 keys headstock, 8 in line and reversed is the shit (blackmachine guitars!!) but if they must do 4+4 it should be reversed also. just my thought


if they make it , I'm selling my 2077XL and LACS and gona buy one


----------



## Drew (Oct 20, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> I think my mind is at it's most lucid when it's had the right amounts of pints in it.



Oh, we're going to get along just fine.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> Oh, we're going to get along just fine.



Thanks.  
Pity my arse doesn't like to get along after the right amount of pints.



nikt said:


> I was thinking the same
> 
> take a look on all dinos LACS, why did they make the prestige note on the 8string!!! Meshuggah , now Dino. I think will have a mass production 8 string ibanez model next year.



I'd say they'd most likely make an announcement at the NAMM show in January. Not too long of a wait to find out, is it?


----------



## Nik (Oct 20, 2005)

Karl Hungus said:


> Thanks.
> Pity my arse doesn't like to get along after the right amount of pints.
> 
> 
> ...



That would make me so happy, even though I won't be able to afford one anytime soon.

I'm guessing it's gonna be in the $2000 + range...


----------



## darren (Oct 20, 2005)

I heard they were going to slap a nice, big *D-8* inlay on the production version.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2005)

Blah, that would suck.


----------



## nyck (Oct 20, 2005)

well since not many people know about i don't think you'd get much ridicule for owning it. although, it would suck if it was a signature model and got lots of advertisement for dino. i'm sure many people wouldn't care either way!


but i seriously doubt ibanez would come out with a signature 8 string because dino isn't known for using a 8 string at all. there is a small possibility that ibanez might come out with a signature meshuggah 8 though.


----------



## nyck (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm also wondering why they put prestige on the headstock. is there a small posibility that it was made by a place other than the LACS? i think all custom shop ibanez's would have the LACS thingy on it. very perplexing!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

nyck said:


> there is a small possibility that ibanez might come out with a signature meshuggah 8 though.



I'd FAR sooner buy that than a Dino Cazares Signiature model, and hey, if it came stock with lundgrens, all the better! That said, I wouldn't cock my nose at a Dino model either, if it was affordable.

Can't say I'd buy one if it was in the $2000+ range though, for that money, I'd be far happier spending the extra bit for a Blackmachine or LGM.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 20, 2005)

I sent an email two days ago to ibanez asking about this and I've got no reply, normally they're really quick in dismissing stuff like 8 stringers going into production so who knows, of course it could just be that they haven't seen my email yet. *shrug*

I'd personally rather have an Ibanez over most custom shops guitars simply because Ibanez would have it built way quicker if they did decide to start producing them. That is unless I was looking for something in paticular.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, you make a good point there, waiting for a custom is headwrecking. I've been waiting months now for my Custom 7 String, with no sign of it being ready yet. That said, waiting for the release of a new production guitar could be just as bad.


----------



## AVH (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello all!
After lurking here for awhile, I just couldn't resist this thread, and felt I had something to offer.

I recently had the great pleasure to play Marten Hagstrom's newest (his second) Ibanez 8 when they were in town recently. This was one of the most unbelievable axes I've ever come across. 
The neck width felt pretty much the same as my other friend's Warwick 6 bass, and the body was the standard RG size, and only a bit heavier than my UV actually. I was surprised. Details were:

5 piece maple/walnut neck-through (soooo comfy!), Alder wings
30" scale I believe he said
jet black stained rosewood f/b, no inlays
med-sized frets
Lundgren M8 pickup
custom fixed, pseudo-Edge that appeared to be split from two units, with two large adjustable bolts for action height adjustments
extended ( 4 doubles) lock nut
lower ratio, Sperzel open gear tuners (odd to see, actually)
single vol & tone
finished in an almost flat, stained, satin black - much the same as Gibby's 'Faded' Ebony.
Chrome Ibanez logo.

Played like butter, and sounded, well, fucking incredible. I can only describe the sound of it through his rig as "crushing springs".

Anyway, I hope to be able to participate in these forums occasionally- this is really a great place!

Allen


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 20, 2005)

Fucking hell! That sounds like an absolutely GODLY guitar.

If they do actually release a limited run, I'm picking one up for sure. Looks like an absolute monster aswell, 30" scale might be very formidable.

Thanks very much for the info Dendroaspis!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 20, 2005)

Dendroaspis said:


> Hello all!
> After lurking here for awhile, I just couldn't resist this thread, and felt I had something to offer.


Welcome! Nice 8-string too in that pic^. I saw a video of him playing that and talking about it. Pretty nice. I like the finish on Dino's though.


----------



## xnikitax907 (Oct 20, 2005)

i effin guitar Bad eventho i just got a k-7 damn...he has fatty hands dude rad
nik


----------



## xnikitax907 (Oct 20, 2005)

fn sweet seriously i love it 8strings! 
nik


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 21, 2005)

xnikitax907 said:


> i effin guitar Bad eventho i just got a k-7 damn...he has fatty hands dude rad
> nik


Care to translate that into English?


----------



## jski7 (Oct 21, 2005)

xnikitax907 said:


> i effin guitar Bad eventho i just got a k-7 damn...he has fatty hands dude rad
> nik


Yes ....


xnikitax907 said:


> fn sweet seriously i love it 8strings!
> nik


.... and yes ! (I guess  )


----------



## Shawn (Oct 21, 2005)

xnikitax907 said:


> i effin guitar Bad eventho i just got a k-7 damn...he has fatty hands dude rad
> nik


----------



## jski7 (Oct 21, 2005)

xnikitax907 said:


> i effin guitar Bad eventho i just got a k-7 damn...he has fatty hands dude rad
> nik



OK , I'll try . What he meant to say was : "Damn , I _want_ that F'ing guitar so bad , even though I just got a K7 .... that dude (Dino ?) with the fatty hands is rad ." 

(I'm just bustin' your ass XNIK  )


----------



## Naren (Oct 21, 2005)

xnikitax907 said:


> i effin guitar Bad eventho i just got a k-7 damn...he has fatty hands dude rad
> nik



What an amazing comment about Jesus. You are so insightful.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2005)

I much prefer the 8 that Marten has to Dino's. If it had 2 pickups, it'd be supreme \m/


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 21, 2005)

Hate to say this, but I'd personally rather have a Conklin with the fanned frets and extra high string. A/Bb/B is low enough, IMO.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2005)

True that. too bad they're so much money. If i were to get a conklin, i'd just get a 7 string.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 21, 2005)

okay I'm definately gonna have to get a meshuggah ticket for when they come here in December to interrogate him some more about it.

I remember hearing though that Marten prefers his 7 over the 8, which I suppose makes sence seeing as he's the rhythm, anyway, his and Fredrick's 8s are what I lust over.


----------



## Shaman (Oct 21, 2005)

Man, that 8-string Ibanez that Dino has is just beautiful!! And I have always loved Meshuggah's 8-stringers too. 

I still don't think that Ibanez is going to release an 8-string model, 'cause they have been cutting the amount of 7-stringed models due to the lack of popularity.( Except in Japan which still gets all the wicked guitars!!)


----------



## XEN (Oct 21, 2005)

If they make a run of those, I'm all over it! I want an 8 BAD!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 21, 2005)

That guitar is so rediculously huge...it's crazy...jeez, the bridge is practically floating off the body.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 21, 2005)

If I had my way the bridge and neck would be further 'up', more like a normal 7 string, but then you' be talking about a longer case and stuff.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 21, 2005)

pauly-bobs said:


> If I had my way the bridge and neck would be further 'up', more like a normal 7 string, but then you' be talking about a longer case and stuff.



I see what you mean, but really, who cares about a longer case? If you were playing bass, I doubt it would matter much.


----------



## AVH (Oct 21, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> That guitar is so rediculously huge...it's crazy...jeez, the bridge is practically floating off the body.




Actually, it just looks that way, really. The body is the standard sized RG/UV type - just the neck width feels a bit much at first. Feel the neck on a 6 string bass, it feels quite similar. I could tell that the comfort transition would be about the same as it was to go from a 6 to a 7 - about a week.
Now 6 string necks feel like a freakin banjo..

--Papa Shank : Marten still cracks out his 7 for Future Breed Machine, but Fredrik keeps his 8 on.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 21, 2005)

Dendroaspis said:


> --Papa Shank : Marten still cracks out his 7 for Future Breed Machine, but Fredrik keeps his 8 on.


I thought it might have been that case.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 21, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> If they make a run of those, I'm all over it! I want an 8 BAD!


+1


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2005)

I HAD to post this. This pic is courtesy of damo7v of jemsite, in a thread about the new Dino Ibanez 8.

Jemsite Dino 8 thread


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Bob, that pic is hilarious. It got some big chuckles out of me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2005)

Naren said:


> Bob, that pic is hilarious. It got some big chuckles out of me.


Dude, you shoulda heard _me_ when I saw it there. I was laughing my ass off bigtime. Somebody is brilliant, man.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 22, 2005)

im all for an 8..although like somebody siad... an 8 string sig meshuggah would kick way more ass then a dino D-8 lmao...both guitars are secks anyway...

I missed meshuggah when they came here on the 6th  it was i tihnk like the first time they came to montreal too i think...still punchin myself over it...


----------



## skinhead (Sep 23, 2006)

That is a nice guitar, and diabolic at the same time


----------



## LilithXShred (Sep 23, 2006)

To all of you guys who want to see that beast in action :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ2zCgPx30g

But I have to say that I'm absolutely no fan of this band


----------



## Loserchief (Sep 23, 2006)

man, that video is ridiculous, i didn't laugh so hard for quite some time.
Very nice guitar though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> Well, he's a huge Meshuggah fan - really, who's surprised?
> 
> That said, I want one.


 
I can relate, after getting into Meshuggah, I am considering a seven tuned F#-B-E-A-D-G-C (perfect fourths). Because I do not have cash for a custom, a 28.5" seven tuned down a fourth will do for me (I'd obviously use thicker strings though).


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 25, 2006)

> To all of you guys who want to see that beast in action :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQ2zCgPx30g
> 
> But I have to say that I'm absolutely no fan of this band



WOW would you look at that more than 3 string where being played!! 

I like his new guitar and all but I just find that Body design boring


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful...she will be mine

that said Meshuggah>boring low end chug...that gets lost in the mix too much


----------

